# Milwaukee V18 or Makita LXT?



## trucraft (Nov 9, 2008)

I am looking for a 4 pc. combo kit with a circular saw. I can't decide between Milwaukee or Makita. I know that both are good tools and guys have their loyalties. Does either one out perform the other? Some input would be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

I like the Milwaukee cordless, they are beefy and just feel powerful. However, they are heavy.

Makita cordless work great and I find they are much lighter. For what I do, Makita is just easier to work with.


----------



## HitchC&L (Mar 7, 2008)

I am going to go with the milwaukee M18 when I get the money

More power than the V28 and lighter...and you can get an impact driver, which I need

I used a makita set all summer, and it worked well, we had a couple batteries burn up, and actually had one impact driver overheat and start smoking...that one got tossed. Im not saying they are junk, we used them hard day after day, and this particular one was a few years old.


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

I have both.

I like the ergonomics and lightweight of the LXT tools much better, however I have had some issues with the batteries going bad (all were replaced in a day under warranty), and my LXT hammer drill/driver has been back for service three times in three years (it's there now, actually). But, Makita's service is great and I get things back fast without a hassle. The only tool that gives me problems is that drill. Everything else works great and we beat on it.

The Milwaukee stuff is heavier and feels more solid, but that's also a drawback IMO. The thing I really like is the fuel gauge on the batteries. It's dumb, but when you have a bunch of batteries to pick from, taking a full one is nice. 

If the Makitas had a fuel gauge, they'd be the clear winner.

Either is a good choice. If you can get a deal on one over the other, go by price.


----------



## orson (Nov 23, 2007)

I just posted another thread about this. I was basicaly struggling with the same decision and went with the Milwaukee.

I'm convinced the Milwaukee are built better and therefore a better value in the long run, however, I was very torn because they are heavier and a tad bulkier as others have mentioned. 

Milwakee is getting very aggresive and will be offering many many more tools in their new 18V line, I am told.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Jun 23, 2007)

I use Milwaukee at work all the time and have no issues with them at all but, I have my own Makita 18v lithium impact (blue and black battery) and like it so much more than the Milwaukee. I have heard there are problems with the white and black batteries.


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

Makita is the clear winner here.

Milwaukee has had 3 iterations of Lithium in the past few years. I don't call that a sign of confidence. V28, V18, M18. Say what you will, but Milwaukee being associated with TTi does not make me any more confident in their tools.

Makita has had its bumps along the way, but they have resolved all that I have seen. The drill problem has been all but solved by releasing the newer hammerdrill with a beefier gear system. 

Makita has a ton of tools that use their lithium system. There are angle impacts, 1/2" impact wrenches, rotary hammers, vacum/blower,etc. 

Makita also has the lightest tools out and has had them out since they came out with lithium 3 years ago, when I bought mine.


----------



## KMac (Dec 2, 2007)

I have had the Makita (blue & black - not white and black) hammer drill and impact driver for about a year and have had no problems. Use them everyday and the batteries seem to be holding up great. I bought the kit on amazon for under $300 which at the time was a great deal compared to what it was going for at the store.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

milwaukee blah!!,

guiness, harp, kilkenny, boddingtons !!

oh wait wrong topic, sorry
 and its friday....:drink:


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

This one.


----------



## mezske (May 30, 2011)

I just brought a Milwaukee 18V drill and i'm a roofer, i use it for teck screws and rivits. i got half through a 7mtr ridge and i think it started over heating?
It wouldnt work for a couple of seconds then kept overheating... Highly disapointed.


----------



## bigjohn (May 29, 2011)

Milwaukee for me. Had the older 4 pack and just got the m18 4 pack outta tool crib for $399 and a free m18 battery could pass it up. So far like it well.


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

Love the makita circular saw! Had the dewalt and Makita blows it away. I'm amazed at how long the makita will go on one
Bat. Not as impressed with sawzall though


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

mezske said:


> I just brought a Milwaukee 18V drill and i'm a roofer, i use it for teck screws and rivits. i got half through a 7mtr ridge and i think it started over heating?
> It wouldnt work for a couple of seconds then kept overheating... Highly disapointed.


The Milwaukee is made by the same co. TTI that makes ryboi,Ridgid,Craftsman,dirt devil and hover just to name a few:blink:



orson said:


> Milwakee is getting very aggresive and will be offering many many more tools in their new 18V line, I am told.


Yes this is true, they want catchup to the leaders for there part if the market share.


----------



## sy85 (Aug 14, 2011)

For what it's worth, I was a Milwaukee fanboy for ages, and my old trusty 18v NiCad HammerDrill gave out so I was in a similar boat of searching, researching and trying to find the best set out there. Granted I DID upgrade from a brick of a NiCad battery to LithIons but still, I was sold after talking with my cousin who is not only a licensed contractor but also a head grip for the studios and he swore by Makita. He's used everything over the years but the one that he could always rely on to work was Makitas. They were able to take a beating and still kept going.

I agree, Milwaukee seem pretty beefy and that CAN equate to durability and quality, however I have ZERO regrets with the LXT's from Makita I got. The great thing is the chargers won't overcharge, they have circuitry involved which work with the chargers to sense when the batteries are full and drop down to a drip charge to maintain and not kill the battery for up to 24 hours. 

I did, however go with a different group in that I bought a 2 piece which included the Hammer Drill and Recip Saw (both awesome) and their high end impact which had power selections from low to high which actually reeeeeeally help depending on application, from fine furniture/cabinetry to blasting screws through cement board and plywood for framing and tiling, it was the best of everything. That and I got the deal where I received a free battery after rebate from Makita, so now I have 5 batteries, 2 chargers, and they charge in 30m time each, plus the fact that they last exceptionally long- I can't say enough about Makita, haha. 

In the end, though- it boils down to what feels right to you. Go to Lowes, Depot, wherever you go for tools, and at least get an idea for their weight and feel in your hands. See how the tools compare and go with your gut of what will make you happy. (I actually hated the look of Makita but this Green and Black design is really starting to grow on me)


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

we have 5 milwuakee drills at work and 2 impacts... only thing i like about them is the battery gauge,, but not the batteries. 

a few buddies have the makita set and their far nicer, better balance, lighter. just a better working tool

i have the bosch 2pk and even it gets better battery life than the milwaukees, the drills clutch doesnt slip like the milwaukees does and the impact performs better than the milwaukke which goes straight to full speed when you pull the trigger..


----------



## sy85 (Aug 14, 2011)

I didn't know the Milwaukee ones went 0-full speed upon triggering. The Makita's are variable depending on how much trigger pressure is used. No variation would be a killer for me, pretty much every time.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Makita:thumbsup:


----------



## Beanfacekilla (May 19, 2011)

Makita for sure.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Beanfacekilla said:


> Makita for sure.:thumbsup:


...


----------

